
How Rotten Tomatoes Changed the Film Industry - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://daily.jstor.org/how-rotten-tomatoes-changed-the-film-industry/
======
lucb1e
That's a very... nothing-saying article. It mentions that some professional
(money-making) movie reviewers gathered a decade ago for an interview, and
admitted that it might be nice to get an opinion of a large audience through
the internet, rather than only a few reviewers'. And from that it half-
concludes that there is some tension between the two (online, 'democratic'
platforms and the professional reviewers), and cites someone who hopes they
can coexist or something. Umm, okay?

So how did the actual film industry change? All I read is about reviewers
potentially having gone out of business because reviews can be found in bulk
online.

